# Bacteria--sinus--ibs --FM/CFS etc.....



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi All,I am fasinated with some of the info Nina has posted. Please read my post under the thread "flare". I probally should have started a new thread--so maybe you could read it and post your responces here. If you would be so kind By the way--i here mamamia is back from Disney and had a great time. Looking forward to seeing her here.Debbie


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Debbie, glad the info was interesting for you. Here in Oz (Sydney, Australia) practically half of all CFS/FM sufferers get a full metobalic profile done by these researchers. In addition to highlighting possible "hidden" infections, it details their personal amino acid profiles, which always show severe imbalances. Also blood lipids and if they are absorbing, fats, proteins, etc. Stool test which shows the balance/imbalance of microflora. At least these ones that are identifiable. (I sometimes wonder if most people are aware, because I wasn't until recently, that there are 24,000 sub-species of bacteria in the human digestive track, yet only a very few have ever been isolated and identified. A project presently being worked on by another one of our major teaching university's, to isolate and identify every microorganism in the human GI track). However it would be wrong of me to say that ALL my problems were cleared up, they were not. The nasal one yes, the H,Pylori in stomach, yes, but not everything. See my post under your "Flare" thread.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Nina,It is interesting and i hope others will post regarding this--just to kinda do our own informal poll.Tell me more about the blood lipids?My h-plori was cleared up also and i had mine edoscopy back when the whole h-plori bacteria thing was very controversal. Goes to show you that what is controversal one day is the standard the next.All i know that when my h-plori was treated my ibs went into remission for several years until the Diverticulitus stuff. But also note--that once having this bacteria--it doesnt really ever go away.Like my recent bout with Lyme disease--the bacteria is a spirochette--it hides and you kill it with ax but you may never get it all.Lays dormant--flares up--dormant again and so forth.The Dr. get baffled--treat with ax that also in the long run can create resistant new bacteria while killing off one. And on and on you go.They say Lyme triggred my FM--ok So could it be that various infections bacterial/viral are the cause?My shingles are caused by dormant chicken pox!I find it all interesting and if accumlative infections somehow create toxins etc... then it explains the vast number of people with this condition and why Dr are quik to dismiss us (cause they dont no).And what would the treatment be? More ax--actually that has worked for some but has its own problems.Anyway as i said--interesting and i hope to here from some of the others.Hey Nick where are you? You love this stuff.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hey Debbie.


> quote:Hey Nick where are you? You love this stuff.


I got tired of posting here, when noone was commenting. Seemed like I was talking to myself after awhile.Sometimes I turn up stuff, and just want to talk about it, don't know if I believe it or not, just want to brainstorm together, and I wasn't getting that feedback here.Started in the IBS discussion form, until my posts started disappearing and moving around... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum16/HTML/000240.html Now that it's _IBS Incorporated_ the freedom to wonder and talk seems to have evaporated. Must buy into the mainstream viewpoint or face banishment.Well, it's the end of March, and I'm already starting to feel better again. I'll be stopping by occassionaly, but I don't think my participation will be as strong as it was.I did turn up one interesting link, that I wanted to share with you Deb. A heads up first, it seems to be from a gay site, nuttin graphic or weird to this hetero, but some talk about AIDS, an interesting theory about Lyme and such. Here tis... http://www.nowtoronto.com/issues/18/40/News/feature.html Till next time - NickT[This message has been edited by NickT (edited 04-10-2001).]


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Oh Geez Nick,Dont go. I talk to you!What do you mean ibs inc. --havnt been there in awhile.Im going to go check the site you gave me--dont think the idea of aids and lyme in the same sentence is real appealing but here i go.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

So what did ya think about that theory?An interesting idea, that the bacterium could make a "shelter" out of the hosts body materials, and hide out in there while it was being attacked by antibiotics.Then remerge once the threat was over.The confused hosts immune system would realize something was amiss and begin attacking itself.Darn smart little bugger I would say. Darwin would be proud to find such adaptability.Linda, if you read this I apologize in advance, please remember all this is imho, and could very easily be bs.But...this could explain why existing antibiotics are useless on this varmit, and long term antibiotic treatment, just might not be the correct weapon to use.Like using a Philips screwdriver on a flathead screw. The right idea, just the wrong tool to use.I don't think the correct antibiotic has been developed yet.Sooo, that's my thought for the day. It might be completely different tomorrow, but it does suggest some interesting possibilities.Regards - NickT


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Nick,Your a genious! that is exactly what this bacteria does. I have been reading alot about that lately. In fact---im taking this site to my doc.I agree--we dont have the ax for it yet. I know many who are on long term ax for Lyme that just arnt getting better.It mat be that it will be something i have to live with untill better treatment is discovered.Thanks NickDebbie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Verrrry interesting link, Nick. And, who knows, you might have something there with your theory!Hope you figure it out soon so we can all be cured and go home!







M.


----------

